# Droopy lip on Burg



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

So my hubby and I noticed (starting yesterday) that the right side of Burg's face seems pretty droopy... And we have been wiping long, mucousy (but clear) drool from that side of her face. She's not much of a drooler to begin with, and this stuff has a pretty thick consistency. It almost looks like she had a stroke or something, but she is walking, eating and doing everything normally, except for the droopy lip and drool. 

Have any of you ever heard of something like this? I wonder if maybe it is a bug bite or something? We had to bring her to the vet on July 7th bc she had a bite on her nose and had a bad allergic reaction (we think maybe a spider bite?). She was given a steroid shot but we never even needed to use any of the pills we were sent home with, everything cleared up with benedryl after that. 

Any ideas??


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

could be a tooth infection?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

I swear I read something about that on here.
Could he have had a slight stroke?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I have no experience with dog strokes so I can't say for sure that she didn't have one. My gut jut tells me that we'd be seeing more symptoms if it were a stroke... It's hard to say.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

My boxer had something similar happen, his eye on that side was affected, he couldn't blink it. Sad thing first time it happened I didn't notice, my coworker did! We think it was from his thyroid being out of whack. He was not your normal thyroid case. Found out through research of my own that the thyroid can do some crazy things! 

The other possibility was either a stroke/brain tumor (not saying this to scare you). He ended up having seizures and having to euthanize him. Not sure if it all was related or not, or separate issues around the same time. We also had another dog at my work, a lab I think, that had the droopiness and it turned out to be his thyroid too. 

Check the blink reflex in your dogs eye on that same side or see if his third eyelid is up at all. I also noticed he couldn't close his eye all the way when he slept.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Her eye isn't closing all the way... We're trying not to get freaked out and give it a bit of time... She doesn't seem to be uncomfortable at all. We're calling her Jean for now, and hoping it doesn't get worse (Canadians will get that reference )


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I would get her checked out. Check her thyroid levels. The other possibility is something called horner's syndrome. My boxer also got a bit wobbly on his legs. It didn't take long after giving the thyroid pills that he went back to normal.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Burg*

Yes, I would check with the vet. Praying for Burg and you!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

How is she today? I also vote for a vet visit.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How is she???


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

She is the same today... Acting completely normal but the lip is still droopy and her blink reflex in that eye is not good. We're going to take her to the vet tomorrow, provided our vet is back from vacation. When we took her in for the bite it was a substitute vet, and we really want OUR vet to discuss this with (he's the best)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> I have no experience with dog strokes so I can't say for sure that she didn't have one. My gut jut tells me that we'd be seeing more symptoms if it were a stroke... It's hard to say.


I have no experience with a slight Stroke but I've had two dogs that had irreversible damage from a stroke, they both had to be euthanized. 

How's Burg doing today? I think for your own peace of mind and for her sake, I'd get her seen by your Vet ASAP.


Just read your update, my Vet Clinic has 4 Vets in it, I have one Vet in particular that I always ask to see, totally get what you're saying. 

I hope it's not serious.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Kind of sounds like Horner's Syndrome--hopefully it's nothing time or a little medication can solve


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

For future reference, IF it is a stroke, it is considered an emergency. The sooner treatment is started, the better the odds that symptoms can be reversed (preferably within the first 4 hours).

Bell's Palsy is also a possibility. It's inflammation of the 7th cranial nerve on that side of the face. Treatment is with anti-inflammatories, usually antiseizure medications. Once the inflammation goes away, the symptoms go away.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, yikes...too many possibilities. Keep your calm. I just went through two weeks of uncertainty with Tess, that really can freak you out. I hope you get to see your vet soon.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Melissa give Burgie a big hug from me....poor sweetie. I didn't notice anything this past weekend.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How scarey. I think a vet visit is a very good idea. Stroke was my first thought. When my dad had a "mini stroke", it only affected his right arm and that last a couple of of hours. But it kept repeating. The idiot doctor was treating him for hyper ventalating! Finally had one one that was waorse, ended up in hopsital, after a week it was found he he was having ministrokes..

Up until then I had alwasy thought of storkes as hiting the entire sside involving arm, leg, that side of face, etc. But with Daddy I did find it could affect only an arm or leg, or face, etc .

Sending the best thoughts and prayers for your girl.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Our Geordie had a droopy right eye and side of his face a few times in his 14 years ( not the droopy mouth tho) he acted normal in every way just had this lop sided face..The vet thought stroke and a few other things but he went and did his research and came back to tell us it was an affliction common to goldies and labs...and it would get better with no action ..which it did...but it could return again in his life ...which it did.. but never harmed him in any way ..wish I could remember what he called it...
I hope your vet can work out whats wrong with your girl..hoping its nothing too bad...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have no advice - just sending good wishes. I hear you on wanting your own vet - but given that stroke treatment is best when started sooner, it might be better to get her in, just in case..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

I agree with BajaOklahoma -I think the sooner that Burg is seen the better, just in case it was a stroke.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I have an appt with our vet today at 5. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

Praying for Burg and you. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Dad has had Bells Palsey twice, one side of his face gets droopy, and that eye doesn't close. Other than lots of eye drops to keep the eye moist, it just has to run it's course. Sounds just like Burg. Wishing you guys positive results at the Vet!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> I would get her checked out. Check her thyroid levels. The other possibility is something called horner's syndrome.


I had a cat with Horner's syndrome. The tell-tale sign for my vet was that her pupils were different sizes. Also, the 3rd eyelid was up on one of her eyes.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I will be keeping Burg in my thoughts and prayers. I sure hope it's nothing serious. Glad that your vet is back...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope it's nothing serious


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Melissa, we'll be keeping you and Burg in our thoughts and prayers. We'll check back tonight to see what the vet said. Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Burg. Keep us updated.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Burg*

Praying for Burg and you!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Well the vet ruled out horner's and vestibular syndromes - her pupils are the same size and she does not have any trouble with her balance. He said "facial paralysis" can just happen for no good reason, and sometimes it will reverse itself and sometimes it won't. He says many dogs live long and happy lives with a droopy face, and the owners just have to deal with the extra drool 

He wanted to run a full thyroid panel, so we are waiting on the results of that. We will see if anything shows up. He also gave us some eye "gel" to put in her eye a couple of times each day - so her eye doesn't get too dry from not closing all the way. 

If she seems to get any worse than she is currently, we will go to a neurologist and possibly get an MRI. The MRI would be 2K so we'd have to have good reason to believe it is necessary - our vet didn't think it is at this point. 

Thanks for all of your well wishes!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad it seems to be nothing serious!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not talking about dogs...but Bells Palsy in humans can be caused by Lymes disease. My neighbor is battling Bells Palsy (side of face, lip, and eye droop) dx by a high Lymes titer. No idea if it is the same in dogs???? Just a thought???


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad to hear he ran a thyroid panel. We also had to give eye drops to keep the eye lubricated since he wasn't blinking as much. Hope it does go away! Keep an eye on any difficulty eating or drinking too. Mine just really started to make a mess and had a little trouble eating. Wet food was easier for a bit. Im sure if anything changes or gets worse you will be sure to do a follow up. Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad to hear the vet was able to rule out a couple of things - but must be frustrating not to have firm answers. I hope it does resolve itself. At least she doesn't seem to be in any discomfort. Still sending positive thoughts..


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Burg and her drool want to thank all of you for caring about her and wishing her well! We'd much rather have to clean up drool, clean her up after eating and give her eye drops every day than not have her at all! We're just thankful it doesn't seem to be anything serious. Unfortunately so many are not as lucky as we are.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh those eyes...she's such a beautiful girlie, drool or no drool

Hope everything works out ok for you guys:crossfing


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

When you talk to the vet about the thyroid panel, ask if anti-inflammatories would be a good idea. There is theory that inflammed nerves can cause the paralysis, so if you reduce the inflammation....
And there are anti-seizure medications that work as anti-inflammatories.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope your girl is getting better soon. Sending positive vibes and prayers.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Love those sweet eyes. Hope Burg is OK.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Burg is such a beautiful girl, hope she continues to do well.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Melissa how is Burgundy today? Any change?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*



mm03gn said:


> Well the vet ruled out horner's and vestibular syndromes - her pupils are the same size and she does not have any trouble with her balance. He said "facial paralysis" can just happen for no good reason, and sometimes it will reverse itself and sometimes it won't. He says many dogs live long and happy lives with a droopy face, and the owners just have to deal with the extra drool
> 
> He wanted to run a full thyroid panel, so we are waiting on the results of that. We will see if anything shows up. He also gave us some eye "gel" to put in her eye a couple of times each day - so her eye doesn't get too dry from not closing all the way.
> 
> ...


Melissa: So HAPPY for you and Burg that it is nothing serious! MEANWHILE, please keep us updated and as you said a little drool is something you can deal with!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Actually, I notice more movement in her eyelid this morning!! Her eye isn't completely closing still... But it is halfway! This gives me some hope that this may be reversing itself. The vet said if a nerve in the face gets pinched somehow it can cause temporary paralysis, so I am hoping that is what happened.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

That sounds great and I am hoping, too!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great update!! I'm rooting for things to get better!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Burg,

You keep getting better, girl. We're all rooting for you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive vibes and prayers. I hope it is just temporary and will go away very soon.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

How is she doing this morning? More improvement?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That is a positive update, great! Any more improvement?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Things are the same as this weekend, but I noticed this morning that she has a bit of a head tilt when she is walking


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> Things are the same as this weekend, but I noticed this morning that she has a bit of a head tilt when she is walking


Ooooh. I'm sorry to hear this. I wonder if she has a bit of vestibular syndrome. Are you taking her back to the vet?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hoping the head tilt fixes itself . . . get better burg.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

How's Burgie doing?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Still sending healing thoughts for your sweet girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope your girl is doing better. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts, no real changes... Her eye is closing better than it was and she isn't drooling as much, but she does have a bit of a head tilt and not the greatest balance (but by all other accounts is acting perfectly normal and happy). We're hoping to hear the results of the thyroid panel tomorrow. I can't even think of 'worst case' as I am too darn attached to my special girl.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Praying for Burg.. Hoping for something easy to treat!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying for Burg....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am praying for your girl. It is not easy when you see something is a bit different and have no solution offered. I really hope it goes away very soon.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is your girl doing? Did you get thyroid results back? I hope everything is ok.


----------

